

Pitching your startup: Learn how to use a “Hook” to get press. - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/05/30/pitching-your-startup-learn-how-to-use-a-hook-to-get-press/

======
mgl
So true, especially re: presenting your startup not as just another new
service but as a facilitator increasing (or with potential to change) people's
quality of life and/or in contrary to existing solutions, showing how it
differs. One need to stand it to get noticed really.

